# Another Craigs list Ad



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Did you do this???:laughing::thumbup::laughing:
http://tallahassee.craigslist.org/sks/1588063155.html


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Sounds fishy. You should go and take a video of what happens


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

_Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally!_ Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
*Need a master plumber for pipe repairs (TLH)*

Date: 2010-03-13, 4:59PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Am looking to hire a master plumber to repair 
some leaking pipes. Do not respond unless 
you are qualified and have your own tools. 
I will buy the parts need. 
This is a one time repair job, to be completed 
in less than 2 hours. 



 Location: TLH
 Compensation: Pay is one time money by hour or the total amount of work, when we talk.
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please, no phone calls about this job!
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> _Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally!_ Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
> *Need a master plumber for pipe repairs (TLH)*
> 
> Date: 2010-03-13, 4:59PM EST
> ...


What unbelievable arrogance to put an add like that somewhere.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

This posting has expired.

(The title on the listings page will be removed in just a few minutes.)


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

People really do that?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Must be a joke. No real human being could post that.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

No, im pretty sure its real. Probably a foreigner. They are the worst. I've heard it plenty of times on the phone. I tell them, if you know what parts you need, and how long it will take, then what are you calling me for?


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

This is great I won't need any stock on the truck and quoteing the job will be easy because he know what it will take.

why are you guys always looking at the negative!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

express said:


> This is great I won't need any stock on the truck and quoteing the job will be easy because he know what it will take.
> 
> why are you guys always looking at the negative!


There is no negative. That is if you are fine with being Nickle and Dimed out of business.:yes:


----------



## Sheppard (Aug 23, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> No, im pretty sure its real. Probably a foreigner. They are the worst. I've heard it plenty of times on the phone. I tell them, if you know what parts you need, and how long it will take, then what are you calling me for?


Pack six be good for you today sir?Ok my nephew watch you work now.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

aaaaahhhhhhhh. i think express is snarking. breid................:rockon:


----------



## Roger (Jul 4, 2009)

Had a quote request by mail about a year ago. It went like this;
Need to replace 10' of 1/2" copper pipe.
Will need 2-90% ells, 2 couplings. Estimate 1 hour labor.
Please give itemize estimate.

My return responce?

*Itemize This Moron F*** Y***


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Found a nice one in my area:
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/lbg/1721708878.html

Maybe he should have posted it in spanish?:whistling2:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

JK949 said:


> Found a nice one in my area:
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/lbg/1721708878.html
> 
> Maybe he should have posted it in spanish?:whistling2:


Its been flagged for removal.. lol


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/tls/1721423579.html

Heres one.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*I just put mine up*

For the visually impaired


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*have fun with the calls*

have fun with all the squirrley calls you are gonna get:laughing::laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Am looking to hire a doctor
Pain is localized to one area
Diagnosis should take 20 min
No tests needed or prescriptions
I have my own drugs
Send itemized bid..I dont have much time left


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

This was posted on the local Craigslist and the response I recieved from the State Plumbing Inspector

Same old story “My wife put that on there” he said he would have her remove it tonight. 

*Plumber $50/HR. (Little Rock & surrounding area)*

​Date: 2010-09-20, 10:20PM CDT
Reply to: [Errors when replying to ads?]
​ 
Licensed Plumber. for all your plumbing needs call MICHAEL 501-***-***X $50/HR PLUS PARTS. 1 HOUR MINIMUM 

<LI style="mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo3" class=MsoNormal>Location: Little Rock & surrounding area <LI style="mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo3" class=MsoNormal>it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests <LI style="mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo3" class=MsoNormal> 
*License info: JP8309 STATE OF ARKANSAS*
PostingID: 1964947966


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

I do good with Craigs list. at least i get some to go to my web site, and get more info.

so its my best source for a new start up


----------



## CSINEV (Aug 6, 2010)

We have an ad in Craig's list here in Las Vegas. This guy goes on and on about how you should use a licensed and insured contractor. And that you should never use anything less because you will be out lots of money in repairs if you don't. He writes two paragraphs telling you how he is licensed and insured and has been doing this for many years and he is the guy to beat. He even tells you how to check contractors licenses' out on the Nevada State contractor's Board web-site to see if they have a license.

Here's the best part, not only is he NOT licensed or insured. Not even a business license. But he has 3 felony warrants out for his arrest for contracting without a license in Nevada and is listed as one of the top 10 most wanted by the contractors board authorities.

I would love to see this guy go down.


----------

